# Juicer?



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I want to buy a juicer. I’ve never own one or use one but I know I want one :biggrin1: Not sure which one to buy, so many options to pick from. I wanted to know if anyone could recommend one they are using or heard of a good one?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the Breville juice fountain compact. I juice daily and I like a juicer that has minimal parts and easy to clean. Mine is quick and easy


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into that one.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Are you looking for one that you have all the pulp stuff left over or one that totally pulverizes everything? The latter makes for a much healthier drink, as nothing is wasted. We use the one Montel Williams advertises (or did). It's been churning out daily health drinks for a couple of years now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a Breville Dual Disc Juice Processor. I love it. Got it from Williams Sonoma.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Den&Barb said:


> Are you looking for one that you have all the pulp stuff left over or one that totally pulverizes everything? The latter makes for a much healthier drink, as nothing is wasted. We use the one Montel Williams advertises (or did). It's been churning out daily health drinks for a couple of years now.


Yes one that :boom: *"one that totally pulverizes everything"* :boom: which one do you have, what's the brand or model number?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> I have a Breville Dual Disc Juice Processor. I love it. Got it from Williams Sonoma.


I actually look into that one too. How long have you had it?


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's a video on it.





And here: http://www.asseenontvonsale.com/kitchen/healthmaster/


----------

